# First Time @ Royal Sands Cancun - Need Some Help!!



## 5infam (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi All,

My wife and are are headed to the Royal Sands in Cancun at the end of this month. I used an AC from II to trade into a studio. We toured the resort once, several years ago, and i really don't remember a whole lot. Anyway, here is where I need some help:

1.  What amenities are in the Studio - any fridge or micro or coffee maker. My wife is concerned about her morning coffee!! Also, is there a balcony on the studio?

2.  We need shuttle service form the airport. I saw on the Royal website that there is a company for $20 round trip, but I am concerned with the return back to the airport. We have to leave on Wednesday, and our flight leaves at 7:30. Will the Royal shuttle take us to the airport that early? Is there other companies that are better - or is a cab the same thing?

3.  Since we likely don't have any kitchen facilities, we will need to figure out the food situation. What do you all recommend that is good, but inexpensive? We are trying to make this a short inexpensive trip, so any advice here would be great. We don't mind getting out of the resort and taking the bus down the street for some good tacos or anything else, so all suggestions are welcome!!

4.  The one and only other time in Cancun, we rented a private car that took us to Chichen Itza, and the Cenote and another ruin, and a city on the way (Violadid I think). I can not remember the company, but it was great. I believe there is another ruin area to wards Playa (can't remember the name), but would like some advice on other places to visit in the area - where to buy - and some costs if you have them.

That is all I can think of for now, so any other advice you have for us would be fantastic!!

TIA for the help!!

Frank


----------



## ada903 (Jan 13, 2010)

1) there is a mini fridge in the studio, and a coffee maker, but no microwave.  My husband and I fought hard for a microwave and could not get one, they don't have extras.  we did get a toaster somehow. there is a very small balcony, with no chairs or table, you have to stand up and look out the balcony.  there is a table with two chairs in the room. there is a nice size in room safe, it will fit your laptop if regular screen size (15 inch), separate bathroom area with separate shower and dual vanities, and walk in closet, generous size
2) if you leave on Saturday, their regular check out day, they have many shuttles that go that day to the airport. they may make additional stops at Islander/Mayan/Caribbean on the way to and from the airport.  If you decide to do private transfer, it was $50 round trip a year ago at http://www.cancuntransfers.com/ - we used them 4 times and we are very pleased with them. 
3) you can shop at walmart downtown, take the bus from right in front of the Sands for pocket change (have precise change though, exchange at the reception and get change), ride the bus to walmart downtown and take a cab back (negotiate price for cab before getting into it), but you won't be able to store much cold food due to the small fridge size.  there is also a grocery store inside sands, but it is overpriced compared to walmart; about 40-70% more expensive than walmart. 
4) you can visit tulum, but it is a long trip from cancun.  you can try isla mujeres for a day trip.  for cheap souvenirs, you can shop at kukulcan mall few blocks away (i hope i spelled that right).  La Isla mall further down is nice to walk and perhaps eat out, but shops are expensive. if you are going to hire a private tour to take you to tulum, cenotes, snorkeling, etc, go with edventure tours - http://www.edventuretours.com.mx/ - we loved our day with them.  check out tripadvisor reviews for attractions in cancun - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g150807-Activities-Cancun_Yucatan_Peninsula.html
5) the best exchange rate is at the sands reception, do not exchange anywhere else


----------



## maja651 (Jan 13, 2010)

Actually, I believe all of the studios have microwaves in them now. (This is new as of last year).

Airport Transportation and private tour company - I HIGHLY recommend Cancun Valet.  This company is TOP notch, simply the best.  www.cancunvalet.com.  If you do a day tour ask for Julio or Armando, and tell them Michelle Wright  and Suzanne Chesney from Arizona recommended them.  They will treat you like royalty.  We always use them for airport transportation and usually go on at least one private tour with them.  

Buy one of the Map chick maps  and go somewhere new!  If you hire Cancun Valet, they will drive you there!
http://www.cancunmap.com/cancun-map.html

Personally, I think Aktun Chen (neat cave system), Akumal (Yal Ku Lagoon or Half Moon Bay for great snorkling), Tulum (beautiful ruins right on the water), XCaret (natural park near Playa) and driving around on a golf cart on Isla Mujeres are all fun things to do.  You could combine Aktun Chen and Akumal into one day (they are close) and you would have a great day. (Note - if you are smart, you will get there right when they open, way before the crowds. You can really only do this if you drive yourself or hire a driver.  We did that one year and had our own personal guide.  It was amazing!)

If you need to know anything else, let me know!  We have been going every year to the Sands since it opened in 2000. 

Michelle


----------



## ada903 (Jan 13, 2010)

Really, they have microwaves in the units now?? Wow!  Last three vacations we went to Haciendas instead, because of the lack of beach.  Now there are microwaves, and a beach


----------



## 5infam (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Michelle and Ada903!!! My wife is very pleased to know there is a coffee maker!!! I am sure I will have more questions, so I will research some of your suggestions and get back to you with more.

Any food suggestions on where to eat? Is breakfast easy at the Sands and what time do they start serving?

Oh yeah - is there an exercise gym on property - and if so, is there a cost - and what kind of equipment?

Thanks again!!!

BTW - I remember the mall now - where things were more expensive than here in the U.S. - even at the Louis Vuitton store!


----------



## ada903 (Jan 14, 2010)

We always eat breakfast in the room (I always bring my Kashi cereal with me from the US, I am crazy), so I can't speak to breakfast.  But we did have dinner at Hacienda Sisal next door, and we love their food.  I think Royal Resorts guests get a 10% discount.  Every Saturday they would have a coupon for buy one get one free entree, so after you check in, you could grab the coupon from the front desk or concierge and go eat dinner, if they still run those specials.  The gym is paid, I believe you can pay a sum for each entrance (like $8 I think) or a flat weekly fee per person at something like $50.  This may have changed, we were last there in April 2008.  But the gym is indeed very nice, it has treadmills, ellipticals, weights, etc, the full range if I remember.  On Sunday at noon there is a welcome party, with free drinks (mexican canned beer and sodas), and they also have a free orientation breakfast with some basic pastries on Sunday morning, I think 9 am. They will also have a taco party on Monday or Tuesday, with free tacos and sodas, your concierge will give you the invite.  Yes, the Isla mall is expensive, not exactly the Cabazon outlets, hehehe (btw, we used to live in Orange County, we visit family often in Anaheim and Murrieta).

We did not eat much out when in Cancun, all our favorite spots are in Playa del Carmen, but I rely on tripadvisor reviews for restaurant finds, you should check them out, pretty reliable:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g150807-Cancun_Yucatan_Peninsula.html


----------



## maja651 (Jan 14, 2010)

Breakfast - they have a nice buffett at La Veranda, which is the on site restaurant.  It is pricey, I believe about $12 PP, but good.  I think you can order a la carte as well.  (note, if you are a light eater, you can always buy something at the tienda and eat in your room.

Gym - yes, there is one on site, at the spa.  I believe the cost is $50 a week or $7.50 a day, but you get to use the spa facilities (wet room, etc).  They have the average gym equipment.  The attendants are helpful.  (note, it seems hot to me and they do not have fans, which I find odd for a gym.)

Restaurants - we really like the following:

1.  El Conquistador - located at the Royal Mayan (you can take a free shuttle there from the Sands).  A bit pricey, but very good food, great service, intimate setting.  This place fills up nightly, so reservations are needed. (talk to your concierge).

2.  Captain's Cove - another RR restaurant, which you can take the free shuttle to.  Located on the lagoon, across from the tri-Royals.  Great service and food.  If you like seafood, this place is a great.

3.  Thai - located at the outdoor mall, Isla, on the lagoon.  Ask your concierge to reserve you a hut on the water.  Very romantic,  try to get a reservation for the hut during sunset.  This place is pricey, but very romantic if you get the hut on the water.  I do not think it would be worth the cost if you don't get the private hut. (Thai food)

4.  Pacos Tacos at the Islander and La Palapa at the Mayan. They both have Mexican food.  Casual, not pricey.  Get the fish tacos! (Abother free shuttle option).

5.  Hacienda Sisal - located out front of the Sands.  This is a RR restaurant.  They have nightly dinner shows that include all inclusive drinks and buffet.

6.  Laguna Mar - located on the lagoon, between the Sands and the tri-Royals.  Neat place, good food, semi-pricey.

7.  La Dolce Vita - Italian restaurant on the lagoon between the Sands and the tri-Royals.  You can get a discount if you show your RR room card.

That is about all I can think of.  If you like fish, get the grouper sandwhich at the Sands for lunch.  It is yummy and my staple when I am there.  The club is good too, and the steak quesadillas are great from room service.  Also note, if what you want is on the lunch menu, but not on the room service or take-out menu, just ask for it.  They are VERY accommodating.   I am a picky eater, and they always make the food to meet my special requests. 

Michelle


----------



## maja651 (Jan 14, 2010)

ada903 said:


> We always eat breakfast in the room (I always bring my Kashi cereal with me from the US, I am crazy), so I can't speak to breakfast.  But we did have dinner at Hacienda Sisal next door, and we love their food.  I think Royal Resorts guests get a 10% discount.  Every Saturday they would have a coupon for buy one get one free entree, so after you check in, you could grab the coupon from the front desk or concierge and go eat dinner, if they still run those specials.  The gym is paid, I believe you can pay a sum for each entrance (like $8 I think) or a flat weekly fee per person at something like $50.  This may have changed, we were last there in April 2008.  But the gym is indeed very nice, it has treadmills, ellipticals, weights, etc, the full range if I remember.  On Sunday at noon there is a welcome party, with free drinks (mexican canned beer and sodas), and they also have a free orientation breakfast with some basic pastries on Sunday morning, I think 9 am. They will also have a taco party on Monday or Tuesday, with free tacos and sodas, your concierge will give you the invite.  Yes, the Isla mall is expensive, not exactly the Cabazon outlets, hehehe (btw, we used to live in Orange County, we visit family often in Anaheim and Murrieta).
> 
> We did not eat much out when in Cancun, all our favorite spots are in Playa del Carmen, but I rely on tripadvisor reviews for restaurant finds, you should check them out, pretty reliable:
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g150807-Cancun_Yucatan_Peninsula.html



They are now only doing the taco party at the Haciendas and VCI.  No longer at the other resorts.   If you want to listen to a sales pitch, they can coordinate it for you so you can attend the taco party at one of those resorts.

They also serve rum and coke at the Welcome party, and I am happy to say that is still going on! 

Michelle


----------



## maja651 (Jan 14, 2010)

ada903 said:


> Really, they have microwaves in the units now?? Wow!  Last three vacations we went to Haciendas instead, because of the lack of beach.  Now there are microwaves, and a beach



Yep, big GREAT changes at the Sands!    They are trying to make the lockoffs like the Haciendas.  I believe they have even added dishes.   

Now, if they could only make those lockoff balconys bigger.....humm, somthing to ponder. 

Michelle


----------



## 5infam (Jan 14, 2010)

Excellent - thank you both for the follow up!!! Researching has begun!


----------



## sdbrier (Jan 14, 2010)

*take out*

If you don't feel like going anywhere a few of the evenings we have found the express restauant to be a great value with good food. We love the banana bread for a light breakfast, they have a great roasted chicken(whole) very tasty and only 8.00 USD the last time we got it. Good black bean soup and salads available(Fruit or Ceaser). Don't forget about the inhouse pizza as well. Both services delivered to your door.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, I liked the in-house delivery restaurant too, reasonably priced!  It seems there were quite a few changes at Sands since we were last there!


----------



## jspang (Jan 14, 2010)

5infam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife and are are headed to the Royal Sands in Cancun at the end of this month. I used an AC from II to trade into a studio. We toured the resort once, several years ago, and i really don't remember a whole lot. Anyway, here is where I need some help:
> 
> ...



Just curious, what unit did your get?


----------



## 5infam (Jan 14, 2010)

jspang said:


> Just curious, what unit did your get?



I have no idea!!! All I have is the pre-confirmation from II that says the following:

Unit No:           K5833R

Anyone have a map or know where that unit is located?


----------



## jspang (Jan 14, 2010)

Your in a Penthouse in Phase 2. That should have a great view of the pool area and ocean. Here is the resort map on the Royals web site. Have fun. 

http://www.royalresorts.com/the-royal-sands-map.asp


----------



## 5infam (Jan 14, 2010)

Very cool - thank you!! I am used to floating unit resorts (like my Marriott) where it is not a specific unit number, just a view category. I figured they would just stick me in the parking lot somewhere as I was an exchanger, but a penthouse unit sounds great!!! If I recall from my tour (several years ago), the penthouse units have vaulted ceilings - right? Too bad we won't have a nice balcony, but for an exchange I can not complain!!

I am really anxious to stay here (this is a test run for us) as I want to trade my regular Hawaii unit from time to time, or simply rent from an owner. You can't beat the warm weather in Cancun during the colder months here in the states (although cold is relative as I live in Southern CA ).


----------



## 5infam (Jan 14, 2010)

Now that I think about it - am I really guaranteed to get the unit on my confirmation? Do the Royals usually assign you the same unit number that was deposited - or will I likely get moved to wherever they want to put me?


----------



## jspang (Jan 14, 2010)

Typically you will get that unit but it could change, they have that right. We are members there but have used II to trade into the Royal Resorts and they have always provided us with great units, sometimes even oceanfront. All of the units are actually great and offer views of the pool and ocean. Enjoy!


----------



## M&M (Jan 14, 2010)

sdbrier said:


> If you don't feel like going anywhere a few of the evenings we have found the express restauant to be a great value with good food.
> *Don't forget about the inhouse pizza as well. Both services delivered to your door*.



We actually had the pizza delivered to us poolside as the kids wanted to keep swimming


----------



## pjrose (Jan 14, 2010)

I echo the Cancun Valet recommendation in Post 3.  They're great.  Entertainment Plus (Brant Boston's service) also gets good reviews, though we haven't used them b/c with Cancun Valet we could use our CC in advance online.  In any case, there are no worries with either Cancun Valet, Entertainment Plus, or the Royal Resorts' service, Thomas More.  All three are reputable companies, and each must be prearranged via email, website, and/or 800 #.  

The other option is just to hop on an airport van when you get there.  It's the equivalent of a taxi, will be around $12-13 PP (might have changed somewhat), shared with people being dropped at other resorts.  Then when you leave, have the bellman at the Sands get you a taxi from the line-up in front of the resort.  Even very early in the AM, it's no problem at all, they are there 24/7.  It'll be around $20, maybe $25, total for both of you.  It's faster than the shared van, which will pick you up much earlier.  If you opt for a private van, from either of the three services mentioned, they will be waiting for you.

This may have been mentioned above, but the Royals all have inexpensive restaurants with various nightly specials.  If you hop the free shuttle over to the Tri-Royals you can try the Palapa at the Royal Mayan for an open-air experience; you might want to do that Monday night, when they have a Mexican Buffet and dance show for around $25(?) PP, INCLUDING all you can drink sodas or Margaritas and including coffee, dessert, and the dance show.  Bring some cash to tip the dancers, b/c like all the Royals, the actual restaurant bill must be put on your resort card.

Another evening, get ribs from the Express take-out at the Sands.  There will be enough for two in one order.  A Caesar salad is also enough for two, and a brownie pie might last several nights.  The soups at the Express are also very good and inexpensive.

I can also recommend the restaurants at the Royal Caribbean and Royal Islander as well as the Palapa at the Royal Mayan - nothing really special, but good, relaxing, and not overpriced.  Shrimp/pasta bar at the Islander is good, as is Shrimp Night at the Caribbean.  The sandwiches mentioned above get my vote too.  I love the grouper sandwich, and a club sandwich is also good.  Order any of those at the pool or beach - no extra charge except of course a tip.  

The lunch buffet at the Sands is good, and then just do soup/salad or pizza for dinner.  

PJ


----------



## 5infam (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you PJ - lots of great suggestions!! I think I will just bite the bullet and do a private shuttle. Based on some math, it looks to be about $20 more round trip, for private vs. shared - and I like getting straight to and from the airport. I also like pre-paying with my CC in advance, so i know it is done - so that is what i will do.

You did mention something about tips. Our only trip to Cancun was at an All-Inclusive where we had no bill for meals or drinks, but we did leave cash tips (even though they were supposed to be included). It sounds like everything I order on any of the properties has to be paid by my resort card - is that correct? Do they also allow me to put on a tip, or do I have to bring cash for that piece of it? 

What about the store on property - do I have to use my resort card as well, or will they take cash? I work for a bank and we carry foreign currency, so i just order up what i need before I leave and get preferred rates. I just need to calcualte how much i will need.

The Monday night party sounds like fun and something we will probably do for sure!! Do the shuttles between resorts run 24/7 or is there a schedule? Are the tri-royals in walkign distance? And do they have free shuttles (or for a cost) that is a good deal to use to go anywhere else?

Thanks again!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 14, 2010)

We've also used both Brant's USA Transfers and Vic's Cancun Valet for airport transportation. Both are very good, reputable services, and I'd recommend either one.

You are correct that whenever you charge a drink or dinner or even groceries, you use your resort card. You absolutely can add a tip to your bill when you sign for it.

The inter resort shuttle does run on a schedule (not 24-7). The resort shuttle is free. As far as walking to the Tri royals goes, I wouldn't suggest it but it could be done.
For other destinations, you could either take the public bus or a taxi

Enjoy Your Trip,
Mike


----------



## pjrose (Jan 15, 2010)

I think Mike took care of most of the questions...let's see....

Yes, card for everything and just add the tip to the bill, BUT there are a few instances where cash tips are in order.  1) maid, though I can't recall the suggested tip.  2) Mexican dancers at the Mayan Monday night - there's a tip jar, but I've seen very few tips going in to it, probably b/c most of us just carry the resort card (same as your key card).  3) shuttle bus driver, customary to drop a dollar or some pesos into his basket.  4) if you call maintenance for something, it's nice to give the person a tip.  5) completely optional, but it's appreciated to slip an extra cash tip to someone who does a special or exceptional service for you, i.e. member of activities staff or for a massage or front desk.  I don't think the latter is particularly common, and it is not expected - they all do their jobs with smiles in any case.  

I believe Cancun Valet is the only one that is prepaid via credit card.  Thomas More (arranged through royalresorts.com) goes right onto your resort bill.  Brant's USA Transfers has some kind of a arrangement where you pay part on the way from the airport, part on the way back - can't remember the details.

With CV or EPlus, you can arrange a Walmart trip for an extra $30/$35 between the airport and the Sands.  Walmart isn't really inbetween....but the driver will take you there you get an hour to shop.  I don't know that I'd recommend that unless you have a lot of groceries to buy, and with only a mini-fridge you don't....but FYI.  (And if you take more than hour just slip the driver an extra tip.)  

The shuttle runs from the Sands to the Tris every half hour, something like on the hour and half past one way, and quarter after and quarter of the other way.  It's not 24 hours; something along the lines of 9AM to 8PM (???).  It's easy to take a taxi back - cash, pesos or dollars, and agree on the price before you get in to the taxi.  The Royals have a list of suggested taxi prices posted outside.  

Re walking between the Sands and Tris, it's not a bad walk along the beach and with the season and the sea breezes should be fine.  I wouldn't recommend doing it along the street side, though - it'll be a lot hotter with the road and heat from the cars.  

One thing you didn't ask about, but it's very important:
In the airport after you pick up your luggage and go through customs, you will have to walk through a gauntlet of people who will want to help you with your luggage, who will ask if you are going to the Royals, if you want Thomas More, etc.  DO NOT STOP.  DO NOT TALK TO THEM. DO NOT LET THEM TAKE YOUR LUGGAGE.  DO NOT, DO NOT, DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES FILL OUT ANYTHING OR GIVE THEM MONEY

They do NOT represent the Royal Resorts or Thomas More.  They are the Timeshare Sharks and they are trying to get you to pay a deposit to make a reservation for a timeshare tour.  You will get a tour, but you will also get the hard sell.  (You can get a tour of the Royal Haciendas through your "personal concierge" at the Royals, but it won't cost anything and won't be the hard sell.)

Your real driver will be waiting OUTSIDE the airport, with a sign with your name (depending on the service) and/or with shirts and ID cards identifying the service, and with your name on a clipboard.


----------



## 5infam (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks PJ and M&M - I really appreciate the info!!

I got it down on the airport thing. I fell for it the first and only time in Cancun, right at the end of the walkway as one of the guys actually had a sign with the shuttle service name on it. When we got to the kiosk he was standing in front of, he pulled out a map and showed us where we were going etc. and all was fine until the timeshare thing started and then I knew I was had!!  I know better as I had been to Mexico before and this is common at all tourist area airports - but they did get me that one time. In Cabo 2 years ago, I actually decided to talk to one of the guys for fun, and ended up getting $300 cash to do a tour of the Hacienda Encantada. Very nice place that I would like to trade into, so getting $300 to find a new place to go was not bad. I would have considered buying but the prices were expensive, and I just saw a 1Bdr there the other day for $299.00 on EBAY- so I guess I made a good decision not to buy from the builder. 

When we were in Cancun, I did not sign up for a tour at the airport, but I did hear good things about the Sands, so we took the bus down that way from our hotel and walked in and asked for a tour. They were in shock that we walked in and we didn't want anything for the tour. I just wanted to see the resort. We considered buying then as well, but that is when the Haciendas were being built and we just didn't know enough about the whole area to see what would be a better buy. So, now we finally get to stay there and try it out. 

PJ - I believe you mentioned they do tours of the Haciendas - so do they shuttle you down there and back? It would be nice to go down, take a tour, and then check out the area and get the shuttle back - anyone know if that is possible?

I really appreciate the info on having to use the Royal card for everything. That will limit the amount of pesos I need to bring, as I was planning on cash for everything. So now it will cut it in about half, as we will still eat at some other places outside of the Royals. Can't wait to get there!!!


----------



## maja651 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, you can most definitely get shuttled down for free, to the Haciendas if you want to do a tour with your sales person.  They will even let you stay at the resort for the afternoon to get a feel of the resort.  If you are interested, definitely do this, and try to go on a Monday or Tuesday, so you get to go to the taco party too! 

Michelle


----------



## M&M (Jan 15, 2010)

maja651 said:


> Yes, you can most definitely get shuttled down for free, to the Haciendas if you want to do a tour with your sales person.  They will even let you stay at the resort for the afternoon to get a feel of the resort.  If you are interested, definitely do this, and try to go on a Monday or Tuesday, so you get to go to the taco party too!
> 
> Michelle



Yes, you can stay and enjoy the resort after your tour, but be sure that you don't miss the return shuttle 
That happend to us in '07. (I still swear they said it left at 5:00) Anyway, we were able to work out a ride on a Thomas Moore van so all was cool in the end


----------



## pjrose (Jan 15, 2010)

When you go to the Haciendas, they'll also offer you brunch at the Sands before you go, or Brunch at the Haciendas.  Then once you're there, as pointed out by Michelle, the Taco Party at the Haciendas = free lunch, and includes beer and sodas!  At the Haciendas you can check out towels and snorkeling equipment at no cost, they'll just write it down for your villa # at the Sands.  

At the end of the week you'll need to pay for the costs you've racked up on the resort card - most credit cards will add a foreign purchase surcharge, so you still might want those pesos or dollars.

PJ


----------



## maja651 (Jan 15, 2010)

pjrose said:


> When you go to the Haciendas, they'll also offer you brunch at the Sands before you go, or Brunch at the Haciendas.  Then once you're there, as pointed out by Michelle, the Taco Party at the Haciendas = free lunch, and includes beer and sodas!  At the Haciendas you can check out towels and snorkeling equipment at no cost, they'll just write it down for your villa # at the Sands.
> 
> At the end of the week you'll need to pay for the costs you've racked up on the resort card - most credit cards will add a foreign purchase surcharge, so you still might want those pesos or dollars.
> 
> PJ



One correction - unless things have changed.  You are NOT alowed to get towels at the Haciendas.  You need to bring them from the Sands, or from whichever RR you are staying at. The Haciendas does not have enough towels to support all of the day visitors. (think about the maintenance fees for the Haciendas owners if everyone used the Haciendas towels.....) 

You CAN however, use your other RR key cards to purchase at the Haciendas. 

Michelle


----------



## urban5 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Towels at Haciendas*

We were staying at the Royal Caribbean and went down to the Haciendas during April of 2009 and were able to check out towels.  Its possible things have change since then.


----------



## 5infam (Jan 15, 2010)

This may be a silly question, but do they just have a shuttle down to the Haciendas without doing a tour? My wife hates the tours (unless we are 100% sure we are buying - she hates to say no to the sales people), and in reality, we really just want to check the resort and the surrounding areas. Just a thought.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 15, 2010)

We stayed at the Sands in July of 09 - If I remember correctly the shuttle was $15.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 15, 2010)

urban5 said:


> We were staying at the Royal Caribbean and went down to the Haciendas during April of 2009 and were able to check out towels.  Its possible things have change since then.



We got towels at the RH July '09.  



5infam said:


> This may be a silly question, but do they just have a shuttle down to the Haciendas without doing a tour? My wife hates the tours (unless we are 100% sure we are buying - she hates to say no to the sales people), and in reality, we really just want to check the resort and the surrounding areas. Just a thought.



Yes, there is a shuttle.  You can check times at the front desk.  Sunday morning there will be an "orientation meeting" - definitely go for some coffee and rolls and info on tours of the ruins, restaurant coupons, bus schedules, etc etc.  

Regarding the sales presentation, I understand your wife's position and normally don't do them at all - I don't want to waste half a day of my vacation.  With the Royals, rest assured that it is very low-key, and they do understand "no thanks, we'd like to go to the pool now".


----------



## ada903 (Jan 15, 2010)

About unit assignments - we stayed at Sands and Haciendas 8 weeks in the past to years.  Except for one time at Sands, we always got the unit we had assigned through II.


----------



## 5infam (Jan 16, 2010)

OK, we are narrowing things down now. I figured out we used Brant's for a private tour last time we were there, and we thought our driver was great and it was the highlight of the trip, so we will book them for transfers and if we do Tulum and Coba for a tour. The issue is, we need to come back early from this trip, and the more I think about it, the more bummed out I am . Anyway, the plane tickets are bought, so no changing now, but we have to come back very early Wednesday morning (flight leaves at 7:30am). That leaves us just 3 full days, and if we go down to Tulum, etc. - that burns a full day.

So, I am looking for advice on things to do that may be just a half day, or where we don't have to get up super early, etc. I believe Michelle and a few others mentioned Isla Mujeres. It sounds like we can just catch the bus to the dock, and it is a cheap round trip on the boat. It was also mentioned that the golf carts are a fun way to get around the island. So here are some questions on Isla Mujeres:

1.  How much are the golf cart rentals, and where is a good place to go (it appears there are several places that rent them).

2.  Can we take the golf cart all around the island, and if so, any worry about parking it and going into restaurants/bars, or even just to the beach?

3. What are some fun places/things to do there?

4. Does anyone have info on Garrafon? Their website only reference prices for their all-inclusive packages with transportation on their boat, but it sounds like I can get there a lot cheaper on my own. The reef area sounds like a good place to snorkel there. I am just not sure what teh admission charges are.

If you have any other suggestions/ideas, I am all ears.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## pgrrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Easy to get to the ferry terminal...just ask at Thomas moore desk or 1 of the bellmen...!!

Golf carts get you all over the island...not too expensive!  Garrafon --  not much but a ZIP LINE RIDE AND BEACH....!!

Great food right near ferry docks along the water on main street.....!!

Have fun.....


----------



## pjrose (Jan 17, 2010)

You are going to a beautiful resort with a brand-new beach.  Stay there and relax!


----------



## 5infam (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for that - I think we are not going to do the ruins now and do something closer to the resort. I did see recent pictures of the beach after the restoration and it looks great!! 

I contacted Garrafon, and it is $55 to just get in if we are already on the island. Which doesn't sound like a good deal at all as it really doesn't include anything but snorkel gear and a continental breakfast - but we will be there after breakfast so we will skip it. I think I will start a new thread for specific Isla recommendations.

My wife was asking if they still have pallapas on the beach in front of the Sands? If not, are there chairs and umbrellas available - do they cost to rent - or is it a first come first serve thing where you have to be out there at 4:AM to reserve one (sorry, that last one is one of my pet peeves from Maui with the pool chairs:annoyed: ).


----------



## Kelly (Jan 17, 2010)

5infam said:


> I have no idea!!! All I have is the pre-confirmation from II that says the following:
> 
> Unit No:           K5833R
> 
> Anyone have a map or know where that unit is located?



Are you by chance arriving 1/30? (I got the 1BR side of this unit thru interval a couple of weeks ago).  If so, knock on our door and say hi.    I'm Kelly and my husband is Clark.


----------



## 5infam (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes we did get 1/30 - how cool is that, neighbor!!! I hope we still get the exact unit. I will definately pop in and say Hi  Have you been to the Sands before? What was your trade - a regular unit or an AC?

BTW, I am Frank and my wife is Tran (pronounced Chun).


----------



## pjrose (Jan 18, 2010)

Palapas and chairs, yes.  Cost, no.  Grabbing one early, well, certainly not at 4AM, but it's not a bad idea to hit the beach by 10.  There are generally plenty of chairs and people come and go, but since the beach is new it'll be popular.  You'll find a chair most anytime, but finding it where you want and finding a Palapa will be harder.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 20, 2010)

We've been at the Sands 2x before.  We rented from owners both times and this is the first time we've traded in.  I used a regular exchange.  

I've stayed in an ocean front unit on the phase II side and a oceanview on phase I.  There's not really a bad unit at the sands because they are all ocean view.  they restored the beach this month and i'm looking foward to it!  we were there in '05 prior to hurricane wilma and again in '06 after.  it was unreal the difference after the hurricane.  the mall, the resorts, restaurants...everything...so destroyed.  the beach was gone.  but the sands...hardly any damage.  that says a lot about the resort.

fyi...my first visit i was surprised that it wasn't more 'posh' given it's high rankings here.  specifically, bedding and bathrooms...they are rather plain and not marriott or westin quality.  however, they do a great job on service, the food prices are reasonable, they have the take-out express which is fantastic, grocery on site and the prettiest white sand beach...all we need is for it to warm up a bit before we arrive!!  

Looking forward to meeting you and your wife.  See you on the 30th!


----------



## 5infam (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Kelly - Looking forward to it as well. Also, thanks for the heads up on the decor, etc. of the Sands. I would have expected more as well if we had not seen it before, but we did do a tour once, so we have an idea. However, the pools and beach looked awesome when we were there last, and that is the most important part anyway as we are there for such a short time, we won't be spending much time in the room.

See you soon!!


----------



## readyalready (Jan 23, 2010)

Checked in at Sands today, spent last night at islander, surprised at how much the food prices have gone up.  Bring snacks, coffee filters and napkins!  There is a micro in the studio.  First time at sands, surprised at how similar to old tris it is.  I get the service concept but I am not sure they are deserving of the  high ratings.

The beach looks good, red flags up and a good couple foot drop from beach height to water level.  I am imagining all that sand washing right back out.


----------



## 5infam (Jan 23, 2010)

What are the red flags for - does that mean you should not go in the water - not safe for swimming?


----------



## johnsontrio (Jan 23, 2010)

Kelly said:


> We've been at the Sands 2x before.  We rented from owners both times and this is the first time we've traded in.  I used a regular exchange.
> 
> I've stayed in an ocean front unit on the phase II side and a oceanview on phase I.  There's not really a bad unit at the sands because they are all ocean view.  they restored the beach this month and i'm looking foward to it!  we were there in '05 prior to hurricane wilma and again in '06 after.  it was unreal the difference after the hurricane.  the mall, the resorts, restaurants...everything...so destroyed.  the beach was gone.  but the sands...hardly any damage.  that says a lot about the resort.
> 
> ...



This is exactly why we ended up with many repeat visits to Cancun and eventually buying at RH.  I think TUG members in general are "more bang for the buck" kinda people.  The Royals give us an opportunity to vacation in a way that is a vacation for *all of us*, Mom included.  I love, love, love the fact that I can leave the housekeeping to the housekeeper and I can   feed my family for a week without cooking and without going broke.  We have exchanged over the years to many different Marriotts but we haven't found one we wish to go back to.  Most Marriott timeshares do not have restaurants in which your family could eat for a week and those that do have attached hotels, their restaurants are expensive.   I really don't like having to get my family out of the pool and dressed in time to drive around seeking a restaurant for dinner each night outside the property.

You are correct that the Marriott, Hyatt, etc.. timeshares have more luxurious amenities inside the unit.  To me that pales in comparison to having the proximity of reasonable, even cheap, restaurants and bars on site and daily housekeeping.  The Royals did up the ante on the furnishings and finishes used at the Haciendas.  I think they are quite close in quality to the Marriott properties.


----------



## readyalready (Jan 24, 2010)

5infam said:


> What are the red flags for - does that mean you should not go in the water - not safe for swimming?



yes, that is what it means, though I saw some people swimming yesterday

it is very windy, you can have your choice of palapas at the beach, chairs by the pool are hard to find


----------



## 5infam (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for that. Our only other time in Cancun we were at Riu Palace Las Americas, which is at the top stretch of the "7". There, there is really no waves, very calm. I remember when we toured the Sands, the ocean seemed rougher, but since i am from CA, it may just be like here and fine for swimming. I guess I will find out in 6 more days!!! 

Enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## kathyth12 (Jan 25, 2010)

[_quote from deleted post removed_

I think this is an incredibly rude response.  5infam is just asking questions that many people are happy to answer.  If you don't want to add to the information, then DON'T - no one is holding a gun to your head!  Stop being so cranky and try to have a nice day!


----------



## WINSLOW (Jan 25, 2010)

_quote from deleted post removed_



I was actually enjoying the info being shared here, seeing we will be going to Cancun in Nov. and have never been before.  Then I get to your post and BANG! What the **ll happened?  I thought I missed something somewhere and reread all the post.  All I can say is WOW!! Very nasty. Talk about making someone feel bad about asking questions?  Why?  

To 5infam, thanks for your questions and to everyone else that responded thank you for your posts, they were very informative.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2010)

*For future reference*

The best way to handle a problem post is to click on the little icon to the left that looks like a triangle with an exclamation mark in it. This will alert all moderators to take a look at the post.

Quoting the problem post in another post just makes it take longer to get rid of the problem. 

Please follow the TUG rules for posting and be polite.  We're here to help each other and answer questions as best we can without any personal attacks.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## 5infam (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Karen. I appreciate everyone who posted, and am glad there are lots of folks willing to share their information and ideas. I am also glad to hear that the info contributed in this thread was helpful to other people - that is always a nice thing!! 

Can't wait to get to Cancun this weekend - 5 days and counting


----------



## pgrrider (Jan 26, 2010)

*PUBLIC APOLOGY TO 5infam and everyone elso, too*



Karen G said:


> The best way to handle a problem post is to click on the little icon to the left that looks like a triangle with an exclamation mark in it. This will alert all moderators to take a look at the post.
> 
> Quoting the problem post in another post just makes it take longer to get rid of the problem.
> 
> ...



I want to make a public apology to 5infam and to all other posters who were deeply offended by my crass remarks...:ignore:   Yes, it was thoughtless and also uncalled for......!  I just thought that all 5infam's questions had been answered to the N'th degree.....and yet there were still even more questions....

My posting.....although it was certainly made in jest...was in poor taste....I guess you are all correct.....THAT IT WAS OUT OF PLACE AND UNCALLED FOR.!

With that having been said......I promise to skip over, or not reply with snide remarks to any posting in the future.....


----------



## 5infam (Jan 26, 2010)

Apology accepted - and don't worry about it, it's forgotten. I took it more in jest than anything else, and as I mentioned, I am glad the info here is useful to others.

I will post some info on my experience when I get back as a follow up, so any one who searches Isla Mujeres, can find some detailed information.

BTW - I got my Map Chick Map in the mail yesterday on Isla. These are pretty cool and I am sure will come in handy as I am cruising around the island.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 26, 2010)

pgrrider said:


> I want to make a public apology to 5infam and to all other posters who were deeply offended by my crass remarks
> 
> With that having been said......I promise to skip over, or not reply with snide remarks to any posting in the future.....


Your apology is accepted and I really appreciate your taking the time to post it.  That's very cool. Thanks.


----------

